# ifconfig:  SIOCIFCREATE2: Invalid argument



## gpatrick (May 28, 2012)

9.0-RELEASE-p1  # Custom kernel

/usr/src/sys/i386/conf/CUSTOM

```
include GENERIC
ident CUSTOM
cpu I686_CPU
nooptions SCTP
options VIMAGE
device epair
options NULLFS
device pf
device pflog
device pfsync
options ALTQ
options ALTQ_CBQ
options ALTQ_RED
options ALTQ_RIO
options ALTQ_HFSC
options ALTQ_PRIQ
options ALTQ_NOPCC
```

At times when I try to create a bridge or epair device I get

```
# ifconfig epair create
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Invalid argument
```

When I reboot I can create them and later it fails for either or both bridge and epair devices.

I found an article on http://lifanov.com/doc/vimage.html that allowed me to set up networking using epair devices.  When I got to the hierarchical steps, the ifconfig created bridge0, but when trying to create epair it failed with the SIOCFCREATE2.


----------

